# Ultem vs PEI?



## andro (23/7/17)

is ultem and pei the same material?


----------



## RichJB (23/7/17)

Yes. Ultem is the brand name, PEI (Polyetherimide) is the material. From Wiki:



> Ultem is a family of PEI products manufactured by SABIC as a result of acquiring the General Electric Plastics Division in 2007, developed by Joseph G. Wirth in the early 1980s.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## zadiac (23/7/17)

It's like Delrin and Acetyl. Delrin is a brand name, Acetyl is the material. Contacted Maisy Plastics to buy delrin and this is what they told me.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

